# Aptaujas >  Metodes ātrai shēmas izveidei testa nolūkos

## goga

Uzdevums: Jums vajag uz fikso uzmeistarot un notestēt kādu i-netā/grāmatā/ atrastu shēmiņu. Protams uzreiz jau neskriesi kodināt PCB, kādas ir jūsu metodes ātrai shēmiņas izveidei? Padalaties ar savu pieredzi.
Breadboard, tā kā 99% tas būs pirmais ko teiks, izlaidīsim no saraksta.  ::  

------------------

Pats lietoju parasto vadiņu sistēmu, ņem īsus vadiņus lodē pie katras kājas, tad vienojies tālāk, ja jāsavieno daudz tad izmantoju dēli ar iesistām nagliņām starp kurām novelk paresnāku vara vadu pie kura tad arī veido savienojumus, tādejādi var pievienot noņemt pa vienam vadam neatlodējot pārējās daļas. Plusi= labs kontakts, viegli veikt mērījumus; mīnuss ir tāds ka tas aizņem diezgan daudz vietas.

Edit:
Aizmirsu piebilst parastāko maketplati ar vara pārklājumu, bez.... to protams ar lietoju, bet ir kādas ekzotiskākas metodes?   ::

----------


## JDat

Atkarībā no situācijas. 3D montāža vai vafeles.
Ar 3D montāžu saprotu to a paņem detaļas un salodē kopā neizmantojot plates.Sanāk tāds detaļu kamols. Ja ir kaut kas sarežģītāks (kontrolieris, 7 segmentu displejs utml) Tad uz vafeles (maketplates). Savelku ar plikiem montāžas vadiem un izolētiem vadiem, jo negribas domāt par loģisku detaļu izkārtojumu. Bez tam daži ir pamanījuši, ka e neesmu izaudzis līdz pašu kodināšanai un ari no viena līdz trijiem eksemplāriem taisu uz vafelēm. Kaut kur forumā ir bildes manam programmatoram un kino lietu automātikai. 
Ja tauta gribēs ielikšu arī citas bildes saviem pabeigtajiem un nepabeigtajiem mistrojumem (3D: DCF77 audio izejas komparators, Ponyprog vai tml programmators, 5,5 KHZ uztvērējs sirds pulsa sensoram (nestādā, kā vajag) Basic Stamp/4 uz PIC16F84A, vafeles: RDC programmators, PMD100 filtra vadības prototips, Pirmais PIC16F84A programmators un paštaisīts dev kits (jau daļēji izjaukts un nestrādā), 555 timeris arēnas basketbola groziem Basic Stamp/4 seriālais adapteris).

----------


## Ar4

Taisu gaisa dārzus. Tākā nekad neizmantoju smd detaļas, tad arī plates nekad netaisu. Ja fiksi vajag - tad vnk loēju visu pēc kārtas, bet ja kārtīgi gribas - tad izdomāju kā novietot katru detaļu, ampu mikrenēm atlocu kājiņas 3 pozīcijās.

Sīks būdams, mēdzu detaļas kausēt iekš plastmasas un tad lodēt ar vadiņiem, un pēc tam brīnijos kāpēc gfalva reibst  ::

----------


## osscar

esmu darījis tā - sagriež ar nazi parastu PCB rūtiņās un tad pie tām lodē . tipa SMD vai arī izurb caurumus.

----------


## goga

Doma uztaisīt no http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=14493 maketplates sava veida lodējamo breadboard'u. Ar zāģīti/nazi/vīlīti atdalīt pa 5-7 punktiem, ja vajag tad pa malām var izveidot barošanas līnijas. Darbs izveidot to padarīšanu 5-15min, vajadzētu būt neslikti. Tās kas pārdodas gatavas ir ar 3 punktiem kopā, biki pa maz.

------
Principā, strādāt ar SMD ir izdevīgāk un ātrāk, nav jāurbj caurumi, PCB tiek izmantots mazāk. Nevajag jau pašus mazos SMD, 1206 elementi pietiekoši lieli ir.

----------


## JDat

Kāpēc jāzāģē vai jāvīlē? Es vienmēr lietoju tikai tās vafeles kurām katrs kontaktlaukums ir neatkarīgs. Neciešu, kad uz vafeles kaut kas savienots. Ja vajag savienot, tad savienoju. Vieglāk salodēt ne kā pārgriezt celiņu.

----------


## goga

Subjektīvi baigais piņkeris šķiet, jāliek daudz alvas, vai jāizmanto drātiņas savienošanai, liekot daudz alvas ir iespēja pārpludināt un savienot to ko vajag + to ko nevajag. Šitā var taisīt jau fināla pabeigtus projektiņus, tie kas uz palikšanu.

----------


## JDat

Piņķeris? Domāju, ka nē. Noalvo ethernet drāts gabalu un uz priekšu. Pielodē vienu galu, saloki ar pinceti, pielodē otru galu. Ja garāks gabals, tad pielodē arī pa visu dažas vietās. Ja alvu sapludini, kur nevajag, tad ar koka (laikam bambusa, sveiciens dzeltajai tautai  ::  ) zobu bakstāmo izārstē. Smagākā gadījumā ar "zeķīti" noņem. Protams ja lieto kolofoniju tur kur vajag (īstajā brīdi lodāmuram jākūp), tad nekas nesaplūst kopā.

----------


## Zigis

> esmu darījis tā - sagriež ar nazi parastu PCB rūtiņās un tad pie tām lodē . tipa SMD vai arī izurb caurumus.


 Tu to darīji kaut kad tagad, vai senajos laikos, kad par maketplati vēl nebija dzirdēts?

----------


## cobalt

Uzbliezt PCB nemaz nav tik lēnu. 
Point to point netaisu tapēc ka kautkas var saspiesties, shēmu nevar labi grozīt un bakstīt mērījumiem.

Atkarībā no shēmas veida, breadboard, maketplate vai saliņas.

Maketplati - piemērotāko kāda ir pa rokai. Mikrenēm labi der pa trīs grupā. Standarta DIL abas puses ielieku 3-niekam pa vidu. Tas kas paliek zem mikrenes, ļauj SMD stilā kaut ko šķērsām zem pašas mikrenes ietvaros savienot, tie kas paliek pa malām - taisni viena brīva vieta elementiem un savienojumiem uz citām mikrenēm/elementiem.

Saliņas ērti, paņemt kādu šauru atgriezumu, ar plaķenēm/knaiblēm sadalīt kvadrātiņos (~5mm) un salīmēt ar superlīmi uz PCB. Pēc vajadzības - ar noteiktu soli, vai pielāgoti elementu izvietojumam. Ja pacenšas stūrīšus kvadrātiņiem smuki sabīdīt, var pat kādu SMD tranīti glīti gaisā iekārt.

----------


## Obsis

Viennozīmīgi ņemu vecu plati, ar fleksi nograužu celiņu atliekas, caurumos sabāžu detaļas, un no otras puses tās salodēju ar vadiem cilpu cilpām. Tas ir tik stabili, ka nav pat lielas vajadzības pārtaisīt galavariantā, ja vien klients netiek iekšā nozaimot. Arī labot viegli, pārlodē vien pāris vadiņus. Papildināt viegli, lieku caurumu papilnam. Ja nav, var saurbt. Ātri un lēti arīdzan.

----------


## Jurkins

e-līcī lētās plates maksā neko, 12x18cm 10 gab. 12.99 USD pēdējo reizi, 5x7 vispār kauns sūtīt  :: . Ja zināms, ka vajadzēs pačakarēties, lai kontaktlaukumiņi nelektu nost, var paņemt bišķi dārgākas, lai gan eksperimentiem pilnīgi pietiek ar lētučiem. Mēģināju to kitajozu breadboard vai kā viņu tur (ar vadiņiem). Kontakti lētajām gaužām sūdīgi. Modelēt uz tādas kaut ko, kur kontakta zudums var pārvērsties uguns bumbā, ir sava veida seksuālā perversija  :: .

----------

